# How to market my wood slabs



## Perfect45Degree (May 16, 2011)

Hello all,
I have a few large Parota slabs that I would like to sell and I am looking into becoming a distributer. here in Oregon. I began making some tables with slabs a few years ago and since then have come across a few to either use as projects or sell outright. I was wondering if anyone knows of a site where I can post them for sale? Obviously I am thinking I'd have better chances of selling to people who are looking for slabs. 
Any ideas?
Thank you!!!


----------



## ErichK (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm unfamilar with any web boards specific to Oregon woodworkers, other than the "Guild of Oregon Woodworkers". That might be a good start. Other than that, perhaps find a number of the local woodworking clubs in Portland and put up a flyer or something.

BTW: How does that price compare to other woods price wise? I'd love to do a slab project, but paying $1000 for a slab seems like a difficult way to start.

I've been looking for slabs on CL mostly, but no other real local sources.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

paying 1000$ for a sllab would to my eye seem cheap. Over the last few years, I've seen live edge slabs appear first in specialty shops, then in wholesalers, and now even in our CDN borg store Rona.

I ain't ever seen one of substantial size (dining table size) at less than 1k$

I asked at one of my suppliers "how many of these do you sell?" and the answer was three or four a wee!

Advertise on social media for slabs, and you may be suprised by the response. But better have in mind methodology for flattening, finishing, and don't forget "warrantly claims"....."yer table top warped-so I want my money back!" Watch the wording on your sales invoice!

Seems like the younger generation don't know or care who Duncan Phyfe was

Just my thoughts

Eric


----------



## Perfect45Degree (May 16, 2011)

Hi Erich,
I am looking for an online venue. I know some guys who sell on Ebay. That's a pretty good way to sell. I just wondered if there was something else besides Craigslist and Ebay. I am a Guild member, I will try your suggestion of reaching out to them, thanks.
This wood sells for about 25.00 a bf. The largeness of the trees, 3" thick, the beautiful color and interesting grain all make for a valuable wood comparable to Walnut. I believe Walnut is almost 2 x the cost. 
This wood is crazy beautiful. 
I don't see any projects posted to your site so I have no idea where you are in terms of woodworking skills. If you have a day job and like doing woodworking on the side you may consider getting a tree milled, drying it and using the wood. This would give you loads of experience, it's a slow process so you have plenty of time to gain skills. Just a thought.  If you have mad skills then try looking at Moxon Hardwood up on Columbia. They have all sorts of fun stuff.


----------



## Perfect45Degree (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Eric,
yes, you are correct, buying wood in slab form is expensive because it is a lot of bf and it's all in one piece. 
Thanks for the word up on the descriptions. I know just what you mean. These sell rough sanded. They are not finished tops.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice looking table,Tropical and exotic wood of Latin America.
I hope no one ever asks me to make a table that big.
I'd probably take the job and lose money.
As far as selling leads I'll never tell.
Aj


----------



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

Send an email the the guys at www.bigwoodslabs.com

I talked with the owner a couple months ago and they were structuring their website to allow anyone to advertise through their website since they get a lot of web traffic.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't help much with the sales Jacquelyn. I just wanted to say how much I like the table. Great design, beautiful balance and it looks like very nice execution. Are the legs solid or perhaps veneered?
Great work either way!


----------



## Perfect45Degree (May 16, 2011)

Thanks all, I like the website you forwarded, they seem great! You can even get a jungle tour!!! How cool. 
I dropped them a note. Thank you ErikF.
I'll post some projects here soon Shipwritght. I have been so busy I see I stopped posting a while back. 
The bases are made of Shedua. I make my own skins and apply them to a core I make that is compatible with the outer wood. I will explain more when I post. The Shedua was the only wood I could find that has a similar coloring and grain pattern to the Parota I was working with. When dry they appear pretty different but when finish is applied they come together. I have accomplished these tables with a couple different tactics attaching the bases to the slab. They each seem to work just fine allowing the slab to expand and contract at a different rate than the base. 
Fun work!
oops! speaking of work . . . back to it!
Jacquelyn


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Jacquelyn. I'll look forward to your posts.


----------



## ErichK (Aug 1, 2016)

> Hi Erich,
> I am looking for an online venue. I know some guys who sell on Ebay. That s a pretty good way to sell. I just wondered if there was something else besides Craigslist and Ebay. I am a Guild member, I will try your suggestion of reaching out to them, thanks.
> This wood sells for about 25.00 a bf. The largeness of the trees, 3" thick, the beautiful color and interesting grain all make for a valuable wood comparable to Walnut. I believe Walnut is almost 2 x the cost.
> This wood is crazy beautiful.
> ...


I've only been at it since February, so I've got nothing good enough to show off yet. Just a few cutting boards, nightstands, etc. I AM a day job guy, though finding a tree to mill might be tough.

I hope you didn't feel insulted by my "$1000" estimate, I've seen a bunch of redwood slabs around for about that, but otherwise I have no idea on the price scale for slabs. $25/bf is more than I'd wish to pay these days, but I can definitely tell based on your table that it would be worth it!


----------



## Perfect45Degree (May 16, 2011)

Hi Erich,
Oh, no worries, I am not insulted. People all have their different ideas, experiences and i=understanding about the value of just about anything. LOL. Much appreciate your input.
Good luck with your woodworking!
Jacquelyn


----------

